# ارغب في معرفة ابعاد الطائرات الحديثة والقديمة



## Eng.Islam Zz (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس معماري اعمل الان علي تخطيط مشروع متحف طيران ومركز ابحاث علوم الفضاء 
وارغب في معرفة ابعاد الطائرات الحديثة والقديمة وانواعها ايضا ( طول - عرض - ارتفاع- نوع ) لمعرفة المساحة المطلوبة لقاعات العرض واذا امكن معرفة ابعاد صواريخ الفضاء ايضا . اذا كان لديكم اي معلومات عن ما ابحث انه ابلغوني 
تحياتي 
اسلام فتحي


----------

